

I hire DevOps engineers for sites with billions of views, here’s how - allanparsons
http://marvinli.com/2014/07/25/step-by-step-guide-hire-devops-engineers/

======
leonidlm
I found this article very interesting. It provides great insight on other
people's interview process.

I totally agree with this article's negative view on recruiting firms
effectiveness in finding quality DevOps candidates.

However the proposed antidote, finding good people by attending local meetups
isn't a silver bullet ether. From my experience going to meetups can be a good
way of increasing your chances of meeting good candidates, however it can't be
the sole strategy.

